# BUF - NYC - WAS, December 15th and 16th, 2007



## Mike S. (Dec 30, 2007)

I decided at the last minute to take a trip down to NYC and then to DC. I was already planning on driving down DC with my significant other, but found out about a friends birthday in NYC. I figured it would be fun to surprise him. So…with that, I would take the Lake Shore Limited to NYC, spend the night, and hop on the Acela Express (First Class) to DC. My better half would leave the day before me and we would drive back to Buffalo together from DC.

*Lake Shore Limited, Saturday December 15, 2007:*

I arrived at the Buffalo-Depew station and as always, was surprised by how many were waiting for the train. I always forget that lots of people do indeed travel by train. There were probably close to 40 or so passengers waiting to board the train. It arrived about 30 minutes late and after a standard 10 minute layover, we were off. I was seated next to a college student returning home for winter break. He had one of those 20 gallon Rubbermaid type storage bin on the floor where I was to sit and he was in the window seat. I told him that I was directed to sit here and he offered me the window seat. I said, don’t worry about and I took the isle seat. Unfortunately for him, he hat to sit with his legs on top of this huge bin as now he moved it over to his window seat. He probably should have checked it (LSL has checked baggage) or at least put it at the rear of the car. I suspect that being a college student with most of his worldly possessions pack away in that bin, that he would feel more comfortable keeping it in site.

I wanted to try out the new diner-lite car for lunch, but I also wanted a window seat. I found out that my seatmate was leaving at Syracuse….SO…I figured I’d wait until he got off and would take the window seat and then go to the diner car. Just before SYR an announcement was made that the café car was closed for a lunch break but the diner was open. Just after SYR I took the window seat and went to the diner car. Much to my disappointment, it was closed…for the rest of the trip! I thought this was kind of lame. I mean, it was maybe 2pm, and while that is a bit late for lunch, it’s still a full 5 ½ hours before the train was due into NYP. I took my seat and wound up getting a burger from the café a little while later. It was pretty big and actually good. I’d eat it again.

My car was a mostly un-refurbished Amfleet II. It still had red seats, but the framing was made of gray plastic. The next car forward was red, but still had the original brown plastic framing. It actually doesn’t look that bad, but the newer blue/gray cars are much more alive feeling and the lack of outlets in the un-refurbished cars is a bit of a bummer.

The remainder of the trip was fine. We arrived into NYP pretty much on-time because of the padding to the schedule. I did notice the track speed increase near and after Schenecty. I think the track is faster south of Albany, but it was dark by then and I couldn’t really tell. In retrospect, I should have upgraded to a roomette. I would have guaranteed privacy and a window seat and it isn’t that much more. I paid around $50 for my ticked and at the time of booking, a roomette was a $92 upgrade.

*Acela Express (First Class), Sunday December 16, 2007*

I awoke in NYC to a sleet storm and wondered if there would be any delays. After hopping on the subway and arriving at Penn Station, I was happy to find out my train was on-time. I booked a first class seat figuring, what the heck, I don’t get to travel in the northeast corridor that often. This was my first ride on the Acela so I went all the way.

I grabbed a seat in the Acela only waiting area, but didn’t bother to look for the ClubAcela Lounge. I had only about 30 minutes before departure so went and got a coffee and bagel and returned to the waiting area. I have to say, no announcements were made about boarding, at least not that I heard. I was back to the waiting area by 8:25 for our 9AM departure and I didn’t hear a thing. I noticed around 8:45 that everyone was just getting up on there own and heading over to the escalator. I walked all the way to the front of the train and found a seat in the first class car (single seat.) After a bit, we were off. Not that the Acela needs any summary, but my thoughts are this.

1.	The ride is great: Fast, smooth and pretty quiet.

2.	First Class attendant was very good. Brought me a paper, my breakfast and was prompt and courteous.

3.	I had the apple pancakes and turkey sausage (I think) and did not order the fruit. I should have since the pancakes are pretty small and I was hungry when I was done.

4.	I later got up for a walk and got a snack in the snack car. I seemed like I was bothering him from his newspaper that he was reading on a stool. Gee thanks.

5.	The seats are not great. There appears to be no upgrade in seats between the business class cars and the first class cars. They are kind of firm, don’t reline enough and at least on the single seat side, are too far away from the window. You couldn’t really lean on the window if you wanted to snooze.

6.	The first class car should be dimmed like the quiet car and the café car. Honestly….it was really bright in the first class car.

7.	Loved the articulated design and how nice it is to go from car to car. It’s warm, wide open and dry. Not like standard couplings.

It was a great two train rides and I will continue to be a passenger on Amtrak. I tipped the first class attendant in WAS and after a walk to the end of the platform was told that I couldn’t take a picture of the trains. LAME. I did fill out a survey for each trip with honest impressions. I did think both trains could use a scrub down.

Mike S.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 30, 2007)

Mike S. said:


> 5.	The seats are not great. There appears to be no upgrade in seats between the business class cars and the first class cars. They are kind of firm, don’t reline enough and at least on the single seat side, are too far away from the window. You couldn’t really lean on the window if you wanted to snooze.


The FC seats are two inches wider than the BC seats, and they have a bit more pitch than the BC seats. Otherwise, no difference beyond the 2 & 1 vs the 2 & 2.



Mike S. said:


> 6.	The first class car should be dimmed like the quiet car and the café car. Honestly….it was really bright in the first class car.


The lights can be dimmed in the FC car, but generally that is only done at night since they cater to the business crowd who want to do work on their way to their meetings. Coming home maybe they want to sleep.



Mike S. said:


> I tipped the first class attendant in WAS and after a walk to the end of the platform was told that I couldn’t take a picture of the trains. LAME.


Yeah, DC for some reason has become very paranoid about photos. One can usually shoot away at NYP and at many other stations. But somehow DC hasn't gotten the message that railfans like pictures and have a right to take pictures.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 31, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Yeah, DC for some reason has become very paranoid about photos. One can usually shoot away at NYP and at many other stations. But somehow DC hasn't gotten the message that railfans like pictures and have a right to take pictures.


I found the south end of Newark (the engine is usually out of the dimly lit shed) to be a good place for just engine pictures. If you want a little background BWI works good as some Acelas do stop there. So far I haven't encountered any flak but as we all know that can change at the drop of a hat.


----------



## AerLingus330Lover (Feb 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Mike S. said:
> 
> 
> > 5.	The seats are not great. There appears to be no upgrade in seats between the business class cars and the first class cars. They are kind of firm, don’t reline enough and at least on the single seat side, are too far away from the window. You couldn’t really lean on the window if you wanted to snooze.
> ...


I think I will try to get snap happy after leaving DC area - around Baltimore, since I've been to DC about 4 times already (in the pre-9/11 era). It will be my first time on Acela Express. I'm using my AGR points for this, and then turning around in BOS (6 hrs 10 mins layover), and then turning back to New York. On the trains at night (non-Acela), do they dim the lights in Coach? I hope so! Got a 4.5 hour ride to NYP from BOS. I would love to sleep!!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 11, 2008)

AerLingus330Lover said:


> I think I will try to get snap happy after leaving DC area - around Baltimore, since I've been to DC about 4 times already (in the pre-9/11 era). It will be my first time on Acela Express. I'm using my AGR points for this, and then turning around in BOS (6 hrs 10 mins layover), and then turning back to New York. On the trains at night (non-Acela), do they dim the lights in Coach? I hope so! Got a 4.5 hour ride to NYP from BOS. I would love to sleep!!


Yes, they generally dim the lights shortly after leaving Boston.


----------

